#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you have any idea about Sky Diving in Sri Lanka?

## Medusa

Hey guys,
Have you heard about sky diving? If yes, tell me something does anyone have experience on this adventure things? I love to do sky diving, but i don't have the proper idea about Sri Lankan Sky Diving?  :oh: 

So can you suggest me any places where we can do sky diving in Sri Lanka? or something relate to this type of adventure activity, I am excited to your replies!! :love:

----------


## Alizona

Medusa! I have heard about this adventure activity, but I have never been tried this activity still yet. But in my future life, I am planning to try out this for getting a new kind of adventure experience.

----------


## Assassin

> Hey guys,
> Have you heard about sky diving? If yes, tell me something does anyone have experience on this adventure things? I love to do sky diving, but i don't have the proper idea about Sri Lankan Sky Diving? 
> 
> So can you suggest me any places where we can do sky diving in Sri Lanka? or something relate to this type of adventure activity, I am excited to your replies!!


Hope you'll like this, here is a chance to do sky dive in koggala, SriLanka. The event will be on November, very first in South Asia. Check this link Here.

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> Have you heard about sky diving? If yes, tell me something does anyone have experience on this adventure things? I love to do sky diving, but i don't have the proper idea about Sri Lankan Sky Diving? 
> 
> So can you suggest me any places where we can do sky diving in Sri Lanka? or something relate to this type of adventure activity, I am excited to your replies!!


Can somebody also tell me how much it would cost ?

----------

